# So, what can I eat?



## sense70 (Nov 4, 2007)

I've seen so much about what people living with IBS cannot eat. Please help me stay positive about this! What can I eat? Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## Steely (Nov 13, 2007)

I have the exact same question.I really haven't found much info on it though.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Heather's diet works for some and isn't just a list of don'ts www....comhttp://www.gicare.com/pated/edt0001.htm has some diets and tends to have what to eat and sample menus.There isn't an IBS specific one but if you need more fiber, or less fiber, or flatus reduction they list those as well as a few others.Unfortunately no one diet fits all IBSers so sometimes it takes some trial and error to find what works for you.Some people do well on a low starch approach so something like South Beach Diet may work for them, while others need more of the starchy soluble fiber foods you see in Heather's diet info.Then again for a lot of people diet is not their main trigger so they'd be better off focusing on other things.K.


----------



## Steely (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info.Food hurts alot of the time.


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

When I'm going through a chronic pain period I'll often resort to my safe diet:No red meatNo GlutonNo dairy (not even yogurt)No legume (including peanuts and Soy)low insoluablehigh soluable fiber So what does this look like?Breakfast: white rice and almond milk with a bananaLunch: Potato, Avocado, salt and pepperDinner: well cooked veggies a Chicken breast and Avocado.There are lots of variations and many alternate ways to have some special treats. Investigate Non Gluton baking. Easy way to get soluable fiber, carbos and still be safe. good luck.


----------

